# Pain Relief For Beef.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.....Banamine pour on.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2018/02/05/first-product-pain-control-cattle


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

This sounds like a good product and I see it is currently not approved for Dairy. We use banamine it is a PITA , since it requires intravenous injection. For those of you using the current product just wondering how you do the IV injection.


----------

